# 2 minutes later



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

newbie here, how is everybody doing these days? I am so excited to join this lovely community. As soon as I confirmed my account, here I am making this new thread already, and that was like 2 minutes ago!!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol welcome. Tell us ur story


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Olivetreez

First of all, welcome to the forum 

It would be interesting to hear about your story and your plans for the future.

Regards,


Mark


----------



## paradisetravel (Jun 4, 2013)

lol i'm newbie too 

nice to meet everybody


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

thanks mate!! sure I'd love to talk about australia and plans and other things but I'm a bit busy now and can't linger in the site long, just thought to check my posting and what's happening..see ya later


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome both of you!


----------

